# Lucy's First Rally Trials... (bad photography, sorry!)



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My hubby and I took the poodles to Fargo this weekend for a 2 day rally trial. This was Lucy's and my very first time in the ring for real - we've been going to classes and practicing, but it's not the same as being judged by a real live judge and getting scores...

Meau didn't do very well... this was her very first time in the ring for real WITHOUT her leash. She seemed quite overwhelmed by the volume of people and other dogs and found it hard to stay next to David. She NQ'd both days - we're going to have to figure out a way to practice in a more realistic venue. She's been doing GREAT at class and practices up to this point, but she knows the location and the people who attend class so she's comfortable with them and has no desire to leave David's side. Not so in Fargo...

Lucy, however, qualifed both days so she has two legs of her rally novice title! How I wish they would've had one more day to show so we could've wrapped it up!! :lol: As it stands, though, we should be able to title at our home club at our Bismarck show in August - and that will be exciting to title with all our family and friends there! My husband took a few pictures, but the camera's settings must have been messed up because the pictures are soooo blurry - but this is our team in the ring at the end of Saturday's trial getting our qualifying score ribbon. Looking forward to more practice and trials this summer!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

awesome!!!!

congratulations to you and ms lucy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAHOOO!!! Way to go Barb and Lucy! One uber proud Poodle Granny here! She is one smart cookie. May this be the first of many titles for the Princess. And look at you you sexy Mama! You look amazing! So very proud of both of you! Thank you for titling her. It means a lot to me!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congts on the wins! May Lucy get her title fast and it sure sounds like she will!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Congts on the wins! May Lucy get her title fast and it sure sounds like she will!!


She should be done this title in August. Barb is hoping to title her at their home show in August. Then on to Rally Advanced!!!! Wooot!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! I know exactly how difficult it is and you are right, being in the ring is a whole lot different than practicing at home or in a class . 

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! It really was such a fun weekend and it makes us want more, more, more!! :lol: 

As Cherie said, we will enter our 4 day show here in Bismarck in early August and (hopefully) get Lucy's title while at our home club. We could enter the Fargo shows in July and do it a few weeks earlier, but I think it will mean so much more to get our title with all our friends and family there to watch! It will give David some more time to work with Meau on her off-leash skills too. 

During our time between now and August, I'll be honing Lucy's talents as well and we may begin more off leash training too, since we know that's the direction we're heading! It's so much fun to have an actual sport/event to participate in with our dogs - it gives more of a purpose to the everyday training we would be doing with them anyway. If anyone has been "on the fence" about seeing what sorts of performance events are available in your area - my suggestion is to hop off the fence and go to classes, go watch some trials, get involved!!

I was so extremely proud of how our girls behaved at this two day trial, with all the unfamiliar people and dogs coming and going. It's obvious that because we've been doing this with them for a while, they're comfortable and relaxed in the hustle-bustle of a busy dog show (except for poor Meau when David removed the leash that kept her safely connected to him!)

The place where we set up our chairs for the weekend was in an aisle-way that people and their dogs passed through frequently throughout the day(s). Our dogs weren't in crates, just asked to sit beside us in our chairs (Lucy preferred to lie down right in front of my feet, and Meau sat on David's lap a lot! :lol but as the people walked by with their canine team members, the girls just followed them with their eyes. They didn't leap up to go sniff, nor did they pull or bark at the strange people/dogs. It was gratifying to know that they were welcome guests at this event because they were so well behaved - and I know it's because we've been attending classes, practices and trials with them consistently and they know what's expected of them.

We had so many compliments and questions, too, about the girls. People asking about the differences in their clips (Lucy's in a shorter CC and Meau is in a shorter CC without the rosettes) People asking about their colors, their temperaments, where they came from, if we also show conformation, etc., etc., etc... And you know poodle people, we never have to be asked TWICE to share information about our beloved breed! And I was smiling all weekend because people kept telling us how beautiful they are! :beauty:

Can't wait to play some more!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WELL...I can't wait either. And if you keep losing weight like this, by August you will look like Twiggy in your photos!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

first, congrats, congrats, congrats !!! & barb, thanks for taking the time to explain it all to me :duh: 

second, i'm so jealous of you and cavon!! i long for the day i can participate in events such as these with my spoo. i'm sure it won't be jessie - too late for her. she will just have to continue to be my spoiled girl - however...things will be different for future spoos.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> first, congrats, congrats, congrats !!! & barb, thanks for taking the time to explain it all to me :duh:
> 
> second, i'm so jealous of you and cavon!! i long for the day i can participate in events such as these with my spoo. i'm sure it won't be jessie - too late for her. she will just have to continue to be my spoiled girl - however...things will be different for future spoos.


Thanks, AM!! And no problem for the explanation - I only hope it made sense! :lol: 

There was a gal at our rally classes last year who brought both of her dogs, a 1 year old border collie cross and her elderly Kelpie. Nanna, the Kelpie, was just learning rally at her old age! Jill did end up stopping Nanna's practice only because it was getting harder and harder for the old girl to sit and down on the slippery floors at the practice building :sad: She wasn't too old to learn, just old enough to make the activity uncomfortable - so keep that in mind when you talk about how late it is for Jessie!  I bet she'd have fun learning the maneuvers with you - even if it's just for fun and not for titles!

When we take the girls for walks, we'll throw in a few rally moves just to keep them on their toes! 

Thanks again, everyone! :hug:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What Plum Crazy said, Jessie's Mom. There was an 11 year old spoo doing rally 3 at our trials on the weekend! Rally 3 has the jump in it and she had no problem. Of course, that would depend on the individual dog, but it's not too late for Jessie!

Rally1 (novice) has the sits, downs, sit-stand, sit-down-stand, but other than that, it is turns, circles, weaving etc. If Jessie has no problem sitting and getting up, I think you would be fine. It is sure a lot of fun and you really feel like you have accomplished something as a team when you finish.

Of course everyone in a while your pup decides it is more interesting to sniff the floor or visit the judge, or just cannot for the life of them remember what that word SIT means, so why does Mom keep saying it over and over???? LOL!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cavon said:


> or just cannot for the life of them remember what that word SIT means, so why does Mom keep saying it over and over???? LOL!!!


OMG!!! This was us at our last two practices :lol: Lucy is usually such a GOOD sitter - she sits with hand signals only most of the time. But at our last couple practices, I'd halt and ask her to sit with my signal. She looked at me like, "Huh??" Then I'd say, "SIT!" and she looked at me some more!! ound: Uuugh!! Then, of course, both courses this weekend had the "Halt, 1-step/halt, 2-steps/halt, 3 steps/halt" sign!!! :doh: I was imagining a 5 minute run!! But she did fine with that when it counted!! They always surprise us, don't they??


----------

